# Niner RLT e9 RDO electric gravel bike



## MTBR_NEWS (Nov 21, 2019)

Niner is launching an electrified version of its carbon gravel bike. The Niner RLT e9 RDO builds on the versatility of the carbon, steel and aluminum bikes in Niner's RLT family with pedal-powered assistance to help riders minimize daily commutes and maximize time spent exploring backroads and trails.









*Niner RLT e9 RDO Highlights*


Bosch Motor with a 500wh extended range battery
28mph maximum assisted speed (25kph in the EU)
Carbon frame and fork tested to ISO mountain bike standards
Full complement of mounts for racks, fenders, and frame bags
Optional front and rear cargo racks (sold separately)
700c x 50mm maximum tire clearance
Suspension-corrected geometry
38.2-pounds
Price as tested: $5,695

Read the full review here: https://reviews.mtbr.com/niner-rlt-e9-rdo-review


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Nicely done. It looks more E than my Specialized but I still like it. The weight is a bit much though, in my humble opinion. The bigger motor and battery will do that, obviously, but for gravel, it is a bit much for good handling in my book, considering my regular gravel bike is 18 lbs and my Specialized E is around 30. 

Mine is under 30 lbs, can assist till 28 MPH, gets 45-60 miles from the main battery and 50% more with the extender.


----------

